# Crooked lake outing,thursday



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Ok wally ,doug,lee,chad..which crooked we talkin? big or west?.......or the oakland county one? or the bruin lake area one or the one south of Sugarloaf?........I know i'm not lucky enough ur talkin the one in the 'Sylvan tract"...........lol


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

This one be off Dorr rd. in livingston county
Dorr rd only goes south of Grand River Ave., between Wilson & Wonderland Marine.
Go south on Door rd, over the I-96 overpass to the end of the road, the rd T's
turn right, go 500 ft to the curve but go straight across to the launch.

See ya there, we did this one already on our first outing the end of April


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

can't wait for NEXT week...I wanna go fishing Dangnabit


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Hope to see ya'll there but might be in Chicago Thursday. I won't know till sometime early in th a.m. if I have to go or not. This whole work thing is really starting to interfere with my fishing!!!!!!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey doug! did you make it back out to south lake? If so,tell me did you slay them?


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Caught a couple doz nice size Gills. Took 7-8 home for dinner and put the rest back for next time. Also 2 small Bass, no Pike.

Talked to a feller at the launch that was Bass fishing all evening with poor results. Asked some other guy how he did but he wasn't into sharing info. Don't know if that means he caught a lot or was skunked. Maybe he was just an idiot!? LOL

Hope to see ya'll tomorrow, still won't know about Chicago till the a.m.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well it looks like i will finally be able to make it back out. i should be ther around 5 with ozzgood joining me as soon as he gets out of work.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I think it was Crooked the last time you were out wasn't it ?
That was our first outing.
Maybe if you show up it won't rain on us :lol:


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

my oh my it looks like you gents get to fish in the sun for once! bring the spf-45 for sure. I'll be thinkin about you when i'm at the doctors getting my bad back checked out. i'll be chasin eye's by up here by 6 or 7. Have fun and enjoy being dry! 
ps. Ozzgood has my secret crooked lake rapala he kept it after last time, it put some bass in da boat, eh.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

as long as he leaves that net at home we will be allright. :lol:


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I tried to tell him about that net, takes up half the boat and that is with the handle broke down.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

its iffy on us makin it tonite! wench pulled 14 hours yesterday,and went in early today.if it stretches to 14 no way we make it.....Management miscalculated goin into shutdown!..so you know the drill..hurry hurry hurry gotta have gotta have..at least the cash is good  work 14 pay for 19!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ya can't fish without her ?
We can help you load the boat on the trailer you know.


----------

